#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  как держать четки в гадании мо?

## Екатерина Петровна

вопрос как то уже кажется поднимался, но никто не знал. А тут одному нашему товарищу очень надо. Передача есть.

----------

